# Looking for a Spinning Surf Rod?



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok I have been looking for a couple of spinning surf rods for a little while now and i can't seem to find one that I like. Well that isn't try i like some of the new lamiglass rods but i don't want to spend 400 and 500 dollars on one rod. Anyone want to give me a suggest and hell if anyone has a couple that they want to sell i am down that for to.

Thanks Minh.


----------



## Fish_On_TX (Mar 28, 2012)

how many oz are u throwing?


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

I would like a pretty stout rod so something upto 6 to 8 oz. but I dont wany an 11foot rod either. From what I can see rods in the 9 to 10 foot dont usually break the 6oz mark. I have also looked at breakaway rods and they are in the 13 & 14 foot. Way to long for me


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> I would like a pretty stout rod so something upto 6 to 8 oz. but I dont wany an 11foot rod either. From what I can see rods in the 9 to 10 foot dont usually break the 6oz mark. I have also looked at breakaway rods and they are in the 13 & 14 foot. Way to long for me


Will you be using it for casting in the surf or boat or kayak?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Breakaway also makes a 10-6 very nice rod....great castability...very light weight!


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

surfguy said:


> Will you be using it for casting in the surf or boat or kayak?


Most kayakers arent using 9 or 10 foot rods. But to answer your question I am using it for surf fishing off the beach. I have rod and kayak rods already looker for some more surf gear.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Breakaway also makes a 10-6 very nice rod....great castability...very light weight!


Johnny you wouldnt happen to have a breakaway rod would you? I know alot of people have good things to say about them but I havent ever seen one, I just know them from reputation.


----------



## Fish_On_TX (Mar 28, 2012)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> I would like a pretty stout rod so something upto 6 to 8 oz. but I dont wany an 11foot rod either. From what I can see rods in the 9 to 10 foot dont usually break the 6oz mark. I have also looked at breakaway rods and they are in the 13 & 14 foot. Way to long for me


10ft? well a good rod that wont break ur bank is tsunami that a 5nbait rod. another really good budget rod is the daiwa emcast 12ft MH which is a 5nbait rod i have 3 of then all pair up with daiwa emblem pro 5500 reel i can cast about 100 yrds. hope my info helps u.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Fish_On_TX said:


> 10ft? well a good rod that wont break ur bank is tsunami that a 5nbait rod. another really good budget rod is the daiwa emcast 12ft MH which is a 5nbait rod i have 3 of then all pair up with daiwa emblem pro 5500 reel i can cast about 100 yrds. hope my info helps u.


Fish on...what is a 5nbait rod? I have never heard of that term before.


----------



## Fish_On_TX (Mar 28, 2012)

5oz with bait


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Where do I get the diawa emcast at? I would like to look at them, the length you mentioned is too much for me but I am sure they have simething shorter


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I have a 10ft conv tsumami... rated 4-6oz...
stiff as a broomstick...
they used to go for about $60 at acadamy.
have an abu9000ct to go on it.
they make a spinner, also.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

OceanMaster 10' 17-40lbs, 4-8oz, 2pc. 70%Graphite/30%Glass, lightweight, nice wraps & finish. $165 

Two-piece graphite/glass composite blank
Double-wrapped Fuji® aluminum oxide guides
Fuji® heavy-duty reel seat with cushioned hood 
Rubberized composite cork handles


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Check out the Daiwas. I like the Eliminators, but they made a couple of series above them.


----------



## Fish_On_TX (Mar 28, 2012)

+1 on OM rods
forgot to mention the tsunami guides are terrible just to let them bang up. but 12ft rod will get better distance then a 10ft. u have more leverage to load ur bait and sinker also


----------



## Fish_On_TX (Mar 28, 2012)

bigfost said:


> Check out the Daiwas. I like the Eliminators, but they made a couple of series above them.


Eliminators has been discontinued for awhile now it has been replace with the daiwa sealine which is another good rod but the lure rating is not exact to what they put on the rod what im tryin to say is overated for the lure weight


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

surfguy said:


> OceanMaster 10' 17-40lbs, 4-8oz, 2pc. 70%Graphite/30%Glass, lightweight, nice wraps & finish. $165
> 
> Two-piece graphite/glass composite blank
> Double-wrapped Fuji® aluminum oxide guides
> ...


I use to have an ocean master casting rod but from what I heard they are no longer in business. Dont know if that is true or not.


----------



## Fish_On_TX (Mar 28, 2012)

only bps carry ocean master


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> I use to have an ocean master casting rod but from what I heard they are no longer in business. Dont know if that is true or not.


They are still in business. I got 4 of mine at BassPro and ordered one 11' 5-10oz online thru BassPro last week. For the price, they are really nice!
I like the 70% graphite/30% glass composite. Here's a link to see the models they have.

http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Ocean-Master-Surf-Rods-Spinning/product/1204170502044/

For the price, they are perfect for me.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

surfguy said:


> They are still in business. I got 4 of mine at BassPro and ordered one 11' 5-10oz online thru BassPro last week. For the price, they are really nice!
> I like the 70% graphite/30% glass composite. Here's a link to see the models they have.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Ocean-Master-Surf-Rods-Spinning/product/1204170502044/
> ...


Are these thin or thick rods? I would prefer the thinner newer model rods. I am still flying home from a trip to the northeast and I saw the st. croix mojo rods and they look great they are 200 each, more than I wanted but was going to get them but then called the airline and I could not carry them on so I didnt buy them. They are very light weight and really nice looking


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

kweber said:


> I have a 10ft conv tsumami... rated 4-6oz...
> stiff as a broomstick...
> they used to go for about $60 at acadamy.
> have an abu9000ct to go on it.
> they make a spinner, also.


I looked at the tsunami airwave rods too, I like them because they are light but I have looked around houston and cant seem to find any in the 9 or 10 foot range. Anyone know where I can get them? I live in league city and they dont have them


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> Are these thin or thick rods? I would prefer the thinner newer model rods. I am still flying home from a trip to the northeast and I saw the st. croix mojo rods and they look great they are 200 each, more than I wanted but was going to get them but then called the airline and I could not carry them on so I didnt buy them. They are very light weight and really nice looking


A lot thinner than 100% glass rods but probably not quite as thin as a 100% graphite for example. I have big hands, so the thickness does not matter to me too much but once I saw one, handled it and casted it, I thought I died and went to heaven. I just measured my 10' at 1" butt and 7/8" above the handle. If you live near a BPS store, check 'em out. I'm pretty sure they carry stock on the 10' 4-8oz.


----------



## Fish_On_TX (Mar 28, 2012)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> I looked at the tsunami airwave rods too, I like them because they are light but I have looked around houston and cant seem to find any in the 9 or 10 foot range. Anyone know where I can get them? I live in league city and they dont have them


airwave is not the rod u want for chunking!! they are whippy made for lure like buck tail and pencil popping. i have a 11ft sweet spot is 2-3 oz can cast over 150yrds with that rod with a 30z pencil. the rating of the rod is off i have the 3-5oz rating one.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Over the weekend I went to Bass Pri and bought 3 nee ocean masters, spent almost 500 bucks but I like them. I even caught a big bull red on one. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> Thanks everyone. Over the weekend I went to Bass Pri and bought 3 nee ocean masters, spent almost 500 bucks but I like them. I even caught a big bull red on one. Thanks for the suggestions


Glad it worked out for you. Tight lines!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I realize you've already made your purchase, but figured I'd chime in anyway. I really like the Tica for what it sounds like you're looking for, not whimpy light and not a broomstick either. Ah well, enjoy those OM's, those are good rods.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

justletmein said:


> I realize you've already made your purchase, but figured I'd chime in anyway. I really like the Tica for what it sounds like you're looking for, not whimpy light and not a broomstick either. Ah well, enjoy those OM's, those are good rods.


I like the tica rods also, but the only place that carries them is Cabelas and the nearest one is in Dallas.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> I like the tica rods also, but the only place that carries them is Cabelas and the nearest one is in Dallas.


I had the same problem finding Ticas. You can't order them directly from their website and the dealers that carry them are nowhere near Houston area. I just saw that Roy's Bait & Tackle in Corpus also carries them but again, that's too far away. I don't feel comfortable buying a rod if I can't see it or feel it. Besides, the only model they offer rated above 30lbs was 11'. I'm still considering a Tica in the 9-10' 25-30lb range if I ever get to one of these dealers. They would sell more rods if they made them more available. My 2c.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah I got one at Roy's and the other at Cabela's south of Austin. I wish they were more available I'd probably have a couple more lol.


----------

